# New Legs .. Almost Done all she needs is her top put back in pretty much



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So were getting close to ol' bessy purring again .. all she needs is her top end put back on She has new legs now let me know what you think . 






































:rockn:

Also im changing my name to Polairemtfirefighter Just like my name on all the other forums .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you dont need 2 accounts... I changed your other one to the new name and deleted the new one.. next time check with us first before you do something like that.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Polaris425. I was going to delete that one today .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You wouldnt have been able to. Only admin can delete an account. PoPo is coming along nice though! cant wait to see finished product :rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I am going to fab up some mounts to bolt to the bottom of the frame for where the winch is going to be mounted . so it don't pull the V part and break it . So That will a pic in itself when its done .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I never liked how the winch mounted on my '00 Xpeidition 425. Sucked. Always scooped up dirt/mud.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is my idea on Paint.. Dont now how well it turned out .


----------

